# Hi! from Amsterdam



## Matthijs van Wissen (Sep 9, 2013)

Hi!

After visiting V.I. Control almost daily and observing for the past few months, reading great tips and tricks, I thought it would be time to introduce myself.

I'm an amateur composer from Amsterdam, the Netherlands. Starting composing at an age of around 14 years (Cakewalk on a not really great computer and with not so well sounding libraries...), I now try to compose as much as I can, next to a busy job (medical, with irregular working hours and shifts). In the recent years, I'm increasingly wondering how it would be to become a professional composer (like so many others...). Because of the huge competition and lots of talented composers (also non-professional), I'm hesitant though. I've never had professional feedback, and hope that some of you are willing to give me some. 

In the past year I entered a few composer contests, mainly to gain some experience (composing on a single picture, working with a deadline, etc.) My last submission was for the 2013 8Dio stand out contest:

https://soundcloud.com/matthijs-van-wis ... ut-contest

If people listened to any of my compositions on soundcloud (https://soundcloud.com/matthijs-van-wissen), please feel free to comment (positive and negative), I really admire honesty! 

Thanks for reading this! From now on I tend to be more active on V.I. control and will be reading your tips/tricks/advice/etc with pleasure, and hope you will allow me to learn from your feedback!

Matthijs van Wissen


----------



## sammy24 (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome aboard, Matthijs!

Didn't get a chance to listen to your music yet, but I'm planning to check it out.

You can get some nice feedback here, especially in the Member's Compositions area of the forum, so definitely give that a shot.

And best of luck! :D


----------



## ProtectedRights (Sep 11, 2013)

Greetings to the homeland of Gouda


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Sep 11, 2013)

Thanks very much, sammy24! I'll definitely try the Member's Compositions area, great tip! :D


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Sep 11, 2013)

And thanks ProtectedRights (sorry, not so personal, but I didn't see your real name!)


----------



## Resoded (Sep 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Matthijs!


----------



## Matthijs van Wissen (Sep 12, 2013)

Thank you very much!


----------

